# Do pigeons prefere to poop on white or dark cars?



## sandraaa (Apr 21, 2008)

Hy everyone!

Im a student from Slovenia and i hope u could help me with my research...I want to find out on which colour of cars pigeons prefere to poop and why (i have seen a similar research on National Geographic chanel)! Has anyone ever seen an article or an internet site related with this??? I have also seen, that some birds use there (toxic) poops to chase away their enemys- has anyone heard or seen that????

Please help me if u can...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

I've always thought the reason being that birds like to poop on cars is just to P**ss off the owners. Or because the person parked the car under a tree, or wire over head.

Could be target practice for the birds!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they just... LET IT GO... regardless of what is underneath.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Actually I think they prefer to poop on clothing. Mine certainly seems to collects its fair share.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Actually I think they prefer to poop on clothing. Mine certainly seems to collects its fair share.


And in on hair, once it's been washed and nicely styled.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> And in on hair, once it's been washed and nicely styled.


yes definitely hair. mine seem to prefer to wipe their poopy feet in hair.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...LOL...I don't think we're much help to Sandraaa.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sandraaa said:


> Hy everyone!
> 
> Im a student from Slovenia and i hope u could help me with my research...I want to find out on which colour of cars pigeons prefere to poop and why (i have seen a similar research on National Geographic chanel)! Has anyone ever seen an article or an internet site related with this??? I have also seen, that some birds use there (toxic) poops to chase away their enemys- has anyone heard or seen that????
> 
> Please help me if u can...


Well, if you park a car beneath where pigeons gather they won't care what color the cars are. They poop a-plenty just about anywhere, usually when standing rather than flying.

I have read somewhere that gulls poop on blue or gray cars in preference to others (reminds them of the sea, maybe?) but that is probably a myth, too.

The other bird .... are you maybe thinking of the Fulmar? This seabird actually spits or vomits out a barrage of evil-smelling oily substance to defend its nest. The substance damages the waterproofing on an intruding bird's feathers.

John


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

On my carlot. It dosen't seem to matter what color or car as long as they just hit somthing. I don't think one has missed yet.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

jhutto said:


> On my carlot. It dosen't seem to matter what color or car as long as they just hit somthing. I don't think one has missed yet.


Just noticed you live in little kansas. Do you keep pigeons. You have 2 members 1 in talehquah, and one near Sallisaw thats close to you. Yes pigeon go when they need to go. But more cars get hit by other birds then from pigeons.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Pigeons don't aim at cars*



sandraaa said:


> Hy everyone!
> 
> Im a student from Slovenia and i hope u could help me with my research...I want to find out on which colour of cars pigeons prefere to poop and why (i have seen a similar research on National Geographic chanel)! Has anyone ever seen an article or an internet site related with this??? I have also seen, that some birds use there (toxic) poops to chase away their enemys- has anyone heard or seen that????
> 
> Please help me if u can...


Pigeons poop alot, as do all birds. As mentioned, if you park under their roost or nest, they will drop feces on your car no matter what color it is. When they begin to move about or take flight, they will often lighten their load.

Blackbirds (grackles) do seem to aim at cars and driveways and swimming pools but it's not so much their own poop as it is their babies' poop as the parents carry it from the nest and drop it into water or what appears as water to them. The fact that they take it to water is most likely a natural method of disposing of their waste. If the water was a stream or river, it would get carried away. The fact that they do this to their own birdbath, your car or your swimming pool suggests that they cannot distinguish the difference.

There are many other birds (mostly insect eating birds) that rid the nest of their babies' feces. There is sort of a sac or membrane that encases the feces and makes it easy to carry and get rid of. When the young bird raises his rear end up to unload, the parent simply grabs it in their beak and carries it away. I have actually observed this behavior.

Bill


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jhutto said:


> On my carlot. It dosen't seem to matter what color or car as long as they just hit somthing. I don't think one has missed yet.


Funny! LOL..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Toxic poops?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

It is not the color, but the condition of the cars. Pigeons like to poop on CLEAN cars. They have been known to "hold it" for hours in search of the most recently washed car they can locate. If they cannot find a clean car, then they would prefer to poop on a person. A pigeon will only knowingly poop on a dirty car if there are no clean cars or people within a reasonable distance. If there is an abundance of clean cars, say at a car lot, then they will look for convertables first and foremost. I hope this helps with your research.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Toxic poops?


Oh absolutely - just ask Shi and the other SPPs  LOL

(seriously - the poops are quite damaging to car paint which is probably what the "toxic" refers to. Does a job on many metals too)


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I didnt read the treads before but from what I figure pigeons will poop on anything.

You should direct your research a little bit to where people park there cars ie:

light color under a tree
dark color under a tree
light color under a roof
dark color under a roof
light color open air
dark color open air

and so on... you also can include what time people park the cars at what time and pigeon movement at what time

then find out where pigeons like to roost

there is no definite answer but more research to do. hope this helps


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

kippermom said:


> It is not the color, but the condition of the cars. Pigeons like to poop on CLEAN cars. They have been known to "hold it" for hours in search of the most recently washed car they can locate. If they cannot find a clean car, then they would prefer to poop on a person. A pigeon will only knowingly poop on a dirty car if there are no clean cars or people within a reasonable distance. If there is an abundance of clean cars, say at a car lot, then they will look for convertables first and foremost. I hope this helps with your research.


LOLOL....I love it!  

Linda


----------



## sandraaa (Apr 21, 2008)

woooow didnt expect so many replyes (thank u all n sorry bout my english...im trying)...

The Snipes, Charis...LOL heh that was fun to read

John_D yeeees i ment THAT birt...oooow thank u very very much...that was really helpfull great

jbangelfish thank u too n warriec 4 ideas!!

Em many of u comment that is important where the car is parcked...of course...em in that show (where i heve seen this research) they made an experiment, where they put 2 dustbins in BIRD CAGE- white and black one...the white one was actually more "pooped" despite bouth were under the same conditions...If the black one had more poops on, we could asume that it reminds them of the sea (natural way of disposal sead someone)...but what about white one? Maybe it reminds them of their enemyes (most of the birds in the citys are white or gray, arent they?)...i wonder if it is importat if the car is still warm...dont know...

An option (of course) is also that they just poop when they have to, but still...i have to write this article

Anyway thank u so much for reply to me

B good


----------

